# SDIT Access Question



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Because I love doing research and love dogs I often get asked questions I have no clue where to even start - well that's not true - I knew to start *here*!!!









Where can I find out what states recognize SDIT and allow access?

A friend has MS and knows she'll be looking for a Service Dog down the road and is starting her research early









Thanks!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Each state has it's own laws on SDs and SDITs. It can get really hair pulling for some states if you don't have a link. 

I suggest for law links to go to 
Service Dog Central 

On the left click onto Service Dog Laws 
On the right will be a listing of by Country (added as info can be found)
Then the U.S. is further divided into Case Law, Fed. Law, and State Law.

Let me know if you need some help in understanding the general language of a particular state. For indepth questions it is always best to go the the State's Attorney Office. 

And remember currently there is no Fed. Law addressing SDITs so you would have to follow the laws in each individual state. This can be a mess in traveling from state to state as in some the PWD has Access Rights for their dog and in some they do not.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

TJ- Thank you








Just the bit I have done the last half hour has proven that she'll have to wait until I get back from CA for real answers. Luckily







she's in no hurry!!

The only one I found easily was Idaho (Looking at OR, WA and ID) and that turned out to be very confusing.
http://www3.state.id.us/cgi-bin/newidst?sctid=180580012B.K
Says that a person may be accompanied by a "assistance dog in training" with what seems to me to be reasonable restrictions (grooming, in control etc)
but http://www3.state.id.us/cgi-bin/newidst?sctid=560070004A.K says there has to be an ID card.

Holy Crap - No wonder my friend is overwhelmed!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Many states seem to enjoy making things hard to find. Don't know if it still is but at one time PA didn't even give a link to their own website but to a third party.

Let me see what I can figure out.


Hummm, 
Idaho -- 
Per Title 18, Chapter 58 / 18-5812B. PERSON MAY BE ACCOMPANIED BY AN ASSISTANCE DOG-IN-TRAINING --
1) Person may take the dog on public transportation and anywhere the general public is allowed. Dog must be on leash.
2) Dog must be will-groomed and under control.
3) Handler of the dog is responsible for any damages. (If a minor the parents of the hander are responsible.)

And then in
TITLE 56 PUBLIC ASSISTANCE AND WELFARE
CHAPTER 7 RIGHTS OF BLIND AND PHYSICALLY HANDICAPPED PERSONS
56-704A. RIGHTS OF BLIND AND PHYSICALLY HANDICAPPED PERSONS

This tells us right off that this part of the Statute does not recognize Service Dogs other than for blind or physically handicapped persons. That means they do not recognize PSDs which are in fact covered under Fed. Law so for PSDs the handler would go to Fed. Law for the most protection. 

But in the case of SDITs, remember <u>not covered presently </u>under Fed Law, since someone has to go to their state law we can see that Idaho does not have to allow PSDs into places where pet dogs are not allowed. 

Now to the part -- RIGHTS OF PERSONS WITH DOGS-IN-TRAINING -- LIABILITY. 
1) A trainer is not required to pay "pet fees" or extra fees for a SDIT while out working the dog. 
2) The Statute does not address owner trained SDs. 
"The person accompanying the dog-in-training shall carry and upon request *display an identification card issued by a recognized school for assistance dogs or organization which serves disabled persons.* *The bolding was mine to draw attention to this particular part of the statute. 
3) The handler is responsible for any damages incurred.

So <u>unless there is another section of the state statute </u>stating that owner trainers are recognized -- any owner wishing to train their own dog must only train in those locations that all well-behaved dogs are allowed. A SDIT owner/trainer can not claim rights to take their dog into a public place that has a "No pets" rule. 

I always recommend that someone contact their State Attorney's Office, give both Statute #s, and ask for clarification in such a manner. 

<u>*IMO *</u>-- they will say that they do not recognize owner trainers and where in Title 18, Chapter 58 / 18-5812B. it says person it does not give a definition to what *person* means. Many times you must go to another section for clarification of meaning. In another section it says person accompanying the SDIT shall carry and display an ID card from a recognized school for assistance dogs or organization which serves disabled persons. This to me means a trainer associated with a facility or organization. The only time I can see an owner/handler having permission to work under a school or organization ID would be if they were under the direct monitoring of such. Again to be sure -- ask the State Attorney's Office.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

TJ, didn't we used to have a sticky for individual state SD laws? I had looked up a bunch of these states and posted them here (and included notes on whether the law mentioned or was silent about SDIT). I included all the western states because I've travelled to them (I look states up as I go into them, so I know what to expect. 

But it appears that we have lost that sticky. 

(sounds much like my house.... "where is that sticky? Gosh darn it, I know I have it here soooommme where...." ) 










(of course, statute can change and should be confirmed, but my postings were within the last year and had links...)


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Have to snoop around some and see if we can find it. Some of the threads may have been put into archieves and some of the older ones are purged when a general forum house cleaning is done. 

Did you by any chance keep a copy of your listing? 

I just went and looked and I can't find it but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

That you both for looking around for me and my friend, I know if I can help her with this at all it will take at least a bit of worry off. 
She of course will need to get updated/final/etc information but if I can get enough to get her on the right road....._*Sigh*_ it shouldn't be this







hard to find out what is and isn't permitted!! 

And of course she and I both know that she can do enough training without full access for a SDIT but it will make a difference in who goes where when


----------

